# Shoes and Speedplay Pedals........



## Sz20DF (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you suggest the best (road or multi sport) shoes to get for use with Speedplay pedals? If possible, low to mid price range. Just starting out with clipless and I need something that allows for plenty of float. I have ankle problems and I'm told SP's maybe the best way to go. Thanks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

If you want walkable shoes you'll need to get the speedplay frogs. Good pedals, cleat is compatable with treaded (MTB, touring, etc) shoes.

Whether you go that way or the regular road shoe/prdal route, the "best shoe" is the one that fits you best within your price range. You just have to try some on and decide which one you like best in your price range.

There's a million good shoes out there, none objecively "better" than any other, given any particular price range. Try on, decide on fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sz20DF said:


> Can you suggest the best (road or multi sport) shoes to get for use with Speedplay pedals? If possible, low to mid price range. Just starting out with clipless and I need something that allows for plenty of float. * I have ankle problems and I'm told SP's maybe the best way to go.* Thanks.


That may or may not be true. More (float) isn't necessarily better and too much can cause knee problems, albeit a different type than too little float.

For most riders, 6-8* is considered adequate, but no matter the pedal system used, proper cleat set up is critical.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

It's a shoe. It has to fit.

That said, I think Shimano does a pretty good job with their inexpensive shoes, and I recently switched from Sidi to Specialized because Sidi no longer cares to make shoes at my pricepoint, while Specialized is happy to, and to lower pricepoints as well. I've been damaging the Specialized shoes a little faster than I'd like, but I'm using them for MTB and 'cross - I think it would be a non-issue for road riding.

I bought Speedplays because I hoped they'd help with a knee problem I have. While I think some other things I did were more important, they certainly haven't hurt.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

I have Shimano R077's with Speedplay Zero's. Works fine - Speedplay provides the necessary 3-4 shim.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Sidi's just came out with sole's for Speedplay's, probably not the low to mid price range you are looking for, but IMHO worth the investment.

http://http://interbike.roadbikereview.com/sidis-got-sole-sidi-plus-speedplay/


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you consider as low to mid price?

You need to look at shoes to see what you like. I have Bontrager mtb shoes, which really look like cycling shoes. Some other brands, look like casual shoes.


----------



## Sz20DF (Oct 23, 2008)

*Shoes and Speedplay Pedals.......*

Thank you for all the help and suggestions. I ended up with Bontrager Solstice Shoes at about $90 and Speedplay Frogs SS at $130. Not a bad deal at $225 for my first shot at clipless.....Ed


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Sz20DF said:


> Thank you for all the help and suggestions. I ended up with Bontrager Solstice Shoes at about $90 and Speedplay Frogs SS at $130. Not a bad deal at $225 for my first shot at clipless.....Ed


 
I haven't gone clipless yet. Let us know how it goes with your knee. I have a weak knee and am considering Speedplays too.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just picked up a pair of Lake CX236C shoes with 4 hole Speedplay mount on Bonktown for $85.00. 

If you're interested, keep looking every half hour or so, still had quite a few sizes left.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Tommy Walker said:


> Sidi's just came out with sole's for Speedplay's, probably not the low to mid price range you are looking for, but IMHO worth the investment.
> 
> http://http://interbike.roadbikereview.com/sidis-got-sole-sidi-plus-speedplay/


Sadly none of these models come in Mega widths and are also the most expensive models. Maybe it will trickle down at some point.


----------

